# are these guys legit?



## McZonie (Jul 2, 2020)

Anyone can tell me something about these guys?:

Cactus Sage School

They are members of USJA which is a good sign (the teach judo also) but I don't see any sort of membership in a JKD body. Are they legit JKD? I don't want to be learning bullshido in a McDojo. 

Any help greatly abbreviated.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 2, 2020)

McZonie said:


> Anyone can tell me something about these guys?:
> 
> Cactus Sage School
> 
> ...


Not everyone is a membership of a larger body, and honestly a lot of the time that doesn't mean nearly as much as you'd want it to. Best option would be to stop by (although considering COVID seems to be getting worse in phoenix I wouldn't stop by now), and just ask the JKD instructor about his lineage. Don't be surprised if you see a brown belt on the head instructor there-He's still training himself per his bio but is still one rank from shodan.


----------



## McZonie (Jul 2, 2020)

Lineage seems solid, but i really don't know **** about this stuff:

About us - Cactus Sage School

Thoughts? Maybe I should post this in judo forum also.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 3, 2020)

Depends on how they are as teachers. They may be good practitioners but that doesn’t make them automatically good teachers. I’ve never believed in the fact that you MUST teach at higher ranks. Not everyone is meant to be a teacher and it shouldn’t be forced on people who don’t want it


----------



## geezer (Jul 8, 2020)

I'm in Phoenix, and for the area the price seems cheap. I like that. Not a McDojo. They tend to charge a lot. Try them out, and if they're any good, post back here and let us know. If not PM me and maybe I can direct you to someone else?


----------



## FinalStreet (Aug 3, 2020)

Bruce Lee not even licencsed under Yip Man.


----------



## AxxNos (Aug 30, 2020)

how did it go?.. i heard of them but nothing good or bad.


----------

